# gurl stops meking out n asks boi to get poptartz he dus.



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

den gurl teks deep breff. den gurl sais “bf i am pregnent will u stay ma bf” n he seys “no”.
gurl iz hertbrokn. </////3
gurl criez n runz awaii from boi wiffout eatin poptart n she has low blood suga so she fols.
boi runs ova 2 her.
she ded.</33333333
boi crie “i sed i no b ur bf…cus i wona b ur husband!”
he screems n frows poptart @ wol…a bootiful diomond ring wus insyd.
***LIK DIS IF U CRY EVRYTIM***


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

omfg lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ololoolololololololololololollollololo

<3 *tears*


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I'll translate in English: 
*Girl stops making out and asks boy to get poptarts so he does.*

Then girl takes a deep breathe and says "bf I am pregnant, will you stay my bf" and he says "no". The girl is heartbroken. The girl cries and runs away from the boy without eating the poptart and she has low blood sugar so she falls. The boy runs over to her, she has died. The boy cries "I said no to being your bf&#8230;because I want to be your husband!" He screams and throws the poptart at the wall... a beautiful diamond ring was inside.

***Like This If You Cry Everytime***


----------



## Siertes (Oct 27, 2011)

Can I like if I busted out laughing instead? These things are so funny.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

It's even better as a dramatic reading.

http://audioboo.fm/boos/490888-the-pop-tart-tragedy


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

how is babby formed


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

That was the best story I've ever read, it brought tears of laughter---I mean sadness to my eyes


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

But then who was phone


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

lol, I lost it at the "she ded" part! :b


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Speak English please


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Estelle said:


> It's even better as a dramatic reading.
> 
> http://audioboo.fm/boos/490888-the-pop-tart-tragedy


Hahahaha this was hilarious.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Dis so sad, mke me kry!


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

I am a ded gurl an Im ded cuz I dint eat poptart. Repost thsi mssesage 5 times or else den a ded gurl wil tske ur poptarts an maek u ded from lo bllood suga (u wil fol ova ded)


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Stardust3 (Oct 18, 2011)

Estelle said:


> It's even better as a dramatic reading.
> 
> http://audioboo.fm/boos/490888-the-pop-tart-tragedy


omg that's hilarious


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

lmfao


:haha


wtf even :'D


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Love the dramatic reading!


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

WHAT? and I repeat again WHAT?!?!? lol. I do not understand this what so ever but it is a hilarious read and I am crying with tears of laughter!

And as for this:

"The girl cries and runs away from the boy without eating the poptart and she has low blood sugar so she falls. The boy runs over to her, she has died." -Ok I am a type 1 diabetic, when a diabetics blood sugar gets low they do not just fall over and die!!!!!*RAGE* 

I'm not sure if anyone here has read Tara Gilesbie's fanfic titled "My Immortal" but I am taking a bet that the original writer of this 'story' is the same person. =)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

snaps fingers in the air like they did in the 60s. :stu


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Is there some back story to this? Because I feel like that's what I'm missing in order to think it's funny... :stu


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

lol poptarts... that's so random


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Why did he put the ring inside the poptart? She could have eaten it.


----------



## Rez (May 11, 2010)

AllToAll said:


> Is there some back story to this? Because I feel like that's what I'm missing in order to think it's funny... :stu


Same  But the dramatic reading made me giggle. OH STORY, YOU SO SILLY!


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Amazing story. 
Will show this topic to great-grandchildren when i feel they're ready for this.


----------



## Missjennifers (Oct 22, 2011)

This story will live on forever in my heart.

Lmao. Tears of laughter :'D


----------

